# $5.00 Civil War Pen



## maxman400 (Feb 23, 2011)

This one is for my little Brothers Birthday Today, He already has one of these in red and gray and he claims that I never give him any money. So here is a civil war pen done with a (reduced replica :wink "Confederate States of America" $5.00 Dollar Bill, It is cast in Alumilite and sanded to 1500 then plastix polished. It is on a black ti kit.
Any Comments Welcome, and Thanks for looking. :biggrin:


----------



## spanky239 (Feb 23, 2011)

Max,

That is way cool!!!

Stacey


----------



## Grizz (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome way to do that pen.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 23, 2011)

LIKE IT! :biggrin:
Great concept.


----------



## bowtiebird12 (Feb 23, 2011)

The coolest bullet pen Ive ever seen!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 23, 2011)

Excellent pen, color matching and photography! I love the way it looks as though it's lit from the bottom. and the Black TN is complimented by the coloring of the background and the balls (eggs, magnets, whatever they are) the pen is resting on.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 23, 2011)

That style is one of my least favorite styles, but what you have done makes the Civil War pen a real stand out.  Great job on a difficult style pen to bring through.  The fit and finish is spot on.  Tying the Confederate currency in with that style is near perfect. Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it. What a brother you are.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pen Max, that hasn't been one of my favorite kits until now.


----------



## boxerman (Feb 23, 2011)

That's a very cool pen nice job.


----------



## klibra (Feb 23, 2011)

I am new to pen turning and I have to say this is a great pen! I love it. Great job! Do you have any suggestions where to buy the pen kits? I wouldn't mind trying one these.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like that Max..very well done!


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 23, 2011)

klibra said:


> I am new to pen turning and I have to say this is a great pen! I love it. Great job! Do you have any suggestions where to buy the pen kits? I wouldn't mind trying one these.


You can get the kits from PSI.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 23, 2011)

Great looking pen and a excellent gift Max! brother will love it,also Max that's a real nice casting  job, what's your choice of glue when gluing things too the tube's.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 24, 2011)

johncrane said:


> Great looking pen and a excellent gift Max! brother will love it,also Max that's a real nice casting  job, what's your choice of glue when gluing things too the tube's.


This is the first Decal-Photo type casting that I have done. I used Avery's self adhesive shipping labels. I did some testing with how well they stuck to the tubes by leaving them on for 24 hours then trying to pull them off. They were a bear to get off. I sealed the edges with thin CA and allowed it to dry for three hours before casting. I sealed the ink with Krylon Cristal clear spray.


----------



## klibra (Feb 24, 2011)

*alumilite????*

Can you tell me what alumilite is? Thanks


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 24, 2011)

klibra said:


> Can you tell me what alumilite is? Thanks



http://www.alumilite.com/

It is a two part resin that you mix 50/50 by weight and can be colored or cast clear. You can check out the above link. And if you order before the end of the month they are offering a discount to IAP members right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Feb 24, 2011)

Rangertrek said:


> LIKE IT! :biggrin:
> Great concept.


 

100% agree


----------



## johncrane (Feb 24, 2011)

Very good Max! l haven't tried Avery shipping labels yet i know the ca  works good. i also use krylon clear the only problem with it, cost's about $20 bucks a can here. thanks Max!


----------



## mach9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great pen! I love it.


----------



## wizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Max, Beautiful job on the pen. The currency really makes the pen stand out!
Thanks for showing, Regards, Doc


----------



## rkimery (Feb 24, 2011)

Great job!  Although I think it's too good for your little brother....maybe you should keep it(?).


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 24, 2011)

rkimery said:


> Great job!  Although I think it's too good for your little brother....maybe you should keep it(?).


I thought about that,,, But yesterday was his Birthday and he is my Little Brother so he already has it. resent: But now I have an excuse to cast me one with a $100.00 Dollar Bill.  :smile-big: Maybe a set of Union and Confederate $100's.
It's research time!!!


----------



## snyiper (Feb 24, 2011)

Max great job on the pen I have to say it is or was my least favorite style out there untill you pulled this off !!!!


----------

